# Moving From Spain to Italy



## fishfearme (May 11, 2011)

Hello All, need a little advice on a good area of Italy to move to, I have 2 kids age 6 and 3 both in an amazing international school. We love to Ski in the winter and scuba dive in the summer. Idealy we would like to find an unfurnished villa with swimming pool on a long term rental for 1 year to find our feet and allow us to have a base to search other areas before buying. Being close to the sea is essential as we would not mind driving to the mountains for ski-ing.
Would like to hear from other expats and move to an area where there is already a good established ex-pat community. Oh yes and I do want my cake and eat it i suppose.
Thanks in Advance everyone


----------



## kajag (Nov 6, 2012)

How long are you willing to drive to the mountains?

Ravenna is a nice town, 420km from Madonna di Campiglio for example.


----------



## fishfearme (May 11, 2011)

Would like to be able to drive no more than 2 hours if possible. We are looking around the tuscany area, any advice??


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

fishfearme said:


> Would like to be able to drive no more than 2 hours if possible. We are looking around the tuscany area, any advice??


i have one thing to say to you forget tuscana if you want sea and sea abruzzo your place .
i hour from top of mountane to adriatc sea abruzzo is one of the few places you can ski in the morning and swimin the after noon in april


----------



## kajag (Nov 6, 2012)

This might also interest you: Mountains and Ski areas in South Italy - Italia, Montagne ed aree sciistiche del Sud Italia - Italian Tourist Web Guides - ITWG.COM

I think that Calabria (Monti della Sila - Calabria) or Sardinia (Monti del Gennargentu) might also be good choices.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Sonjait (Nov 23, 2012)

*We might can help*

Hi there,

we might can help as we are located in the exact center of Italy! Sking you can go at Monte Amiata which is only 45 KM away and ok, seaside is aroun d 170kM... but not further than 2 hours! 

If you interested get in touch with us!

Best wishes
Sonja and Michael


----------



## fishfearme (May 11, 2011)

*Villa Rental*

Thanks Sonjait, do you have a villa for long term Let, possible to send pictures?


----------



## Sonjait (Nov 23, 2012)

can you send me a p.message? Or email via [email protected]
Thanks!
Looking forward to hearing from you!

Sonja


----------

